# wie kann ich hier wieder aussteigen



## zofferl (20 Oktober 2013)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das der richtige tread ist, aber ich würde gerne meine Profil löschen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee dazu.
Gruß zofferl


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2013)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/



> Die Accounts werden auf formlosen Antrag der Benutzer hin gelöscht. Beiträge, die während der Zeit der Anmeldung geschrieben werden, werden grundsätzlich bei einer späteren Abmeldung nicht gelöscht. Accounts, die unter Nutzung von temporären Mailadressen erstellt werden, werden grundsätzlich ohne Warnung gelöscht.



ich würde Dein posting hier durchaus als "formlosen Antrag" interpretieren. Wenn dies nun ein Administrator des Forums liest, wird es plötzlich "plopp" machen- und Du bist weg. Was mit Deinem Beitrag passiert, musst Du ggf. mit dem Admin ausmachen. Möglicherweise wendet sich sogar ein netter Admin an Dich. Sind nämlich nette Leute hier  (*wink*)

Mach's gut!


----------



## BenTigger (20 Oktober 2013)

zofferl schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das der richtige tread ist, aber ich würde gerne meine Profil löschen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee dazu.
> Gruß zofferl


 Profil, wie gewünscht, gelöscht.....


----------

